# Fish Oil Making Things worse????



## MSM (Jul 12, 2006)

Initially I was amazed at the effects of the Omega 3 fish Oil, nut now I am tormented, yes tormented, with incresed brain activety that is resulting in me having increased brain activity, herefore causeing me to think more, and thus exacerbating my anxiety. Its like its so stimulating, my thoughts are racing and and I cant stop thinking "why" to everything. I have even developed a feeling that people can hear my thoughts or tell what I am thinking, which sounds like a social anxiety, and I am wondering if the fish oil is causeing that too. They say Fish Oil is supposed to be anxiety reducing, but when I take it, it seems to increase my anxiety, because of its mental stimulation efects. Anybody experience this?

My main problem is that I also like how it is mentally stimulating because I have NEVER thought of so many new ideas, my creativety has almost sky rocketed. But like I said before, its mostly not for the good.


----------



## Space Cadet (Nov 17, 2005)

Personally I avoid fish oil like the plague. It gives me anxiety and DR like nothing else I encountered, but I seem to be in the minority. I have read other people having similiar experiences with increased anxiety.


----------



## MSM (Jul 12, 2006)

Yea its like it makes me obsess about things more.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

When I first discovered fish oil, I really thought I'd found the panacea. I was taking Klonopin and Wellbutrin with it and was doing awesome for like two weeks. Depression lifted and anxiety down. Then it just crapped out on me and I quit taking it.

I gave it another shot and it just made everything worse.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

When I first discovered fish oil, I really thought I'd found the panacea. I was taking Klonopin and Wellbutrin with it and was doing awesome for like two weeks. Depression lifted and anxiety down. Then it just crapped out on me and I quit taking it.

I gave it another shot and it just made everything worse.


----------



## lorib64 (Dec 12, 2006)

I think fish oil helps me think clearer.


----------

